# Comment faire le calcul d'heure en plus du contrat



## Manaste (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je travaille du mardi au vendredi en contrat incomplète pour 42h/semaines et nombre de semaines 45 h pour 4 jours / semaines j ai travaillé lundi 8h25 en juillet en plus  comment je procède pour mon calcul pour ma mensu merci


----------



## booboo (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
vous avez fait plus d'heures, donc vous les comptez en heures complémentaires et supplémentaires puisque + de 45h.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour par contre cela doit être exceptionnel car si vous avez eu la demande pour le lundi (pas travaillé habituellement) et que cela se reproduit régulièrement perso je ferais recalculer la mensualisation avec X lundi travaillé car sinon je pourrais refuser de le travailler !!! et cela voudrait dire que les PE ont sous-évalué leur besoin pour avoir une mensualisation moindre !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui, 8,25h en plus. Dont 5,25 obligatoirement majorées,  et le taux de conversion n'est pas le même non plus, que ce soit en hc.hs. 
L'employeur devra déclarer 3h en hc et 5,25 en hs taux brut majoré.


----------



## Manaste (15 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour par contre cela doit être exceptionnel car si vous avez eu la demande pour le lundi (pas travaillé habituellement) et que cela se reproduit régulièrement perso je ferais recalculer la mensualisation avec X lundi travaillé car sinon je pourrais refuser de le travailler !!! et cela voudrait dire que les PE ont sous-évalué leur besoin pour avoir une mensualisation moindre !!!


Merci non je travaille pas habituellement c étais un dépannage.


----------

